# Matching MS Gifts To Members



## Sparkie (Jan 19, 2013)

This isn't marketing, I swear!

I've been perusing the Mythic Scribes shop (looking at things I can't afford to buy), and I started having a little fun thinking of gifts for some of our members here.  Stuff like "I know who'd like that," or "This would be appropriate for so-and-so," that kind of thing.  Here's what I have so far:

T. Allen Smith - *Apron* (For when he does all the cooking at the Official Mythic Scribes Dinner Party.  )

FatCat - *Shot Glass* (Inside joke here.)

Phil the Drill - *Gym Bag* (He was a wrestler, after all.)

Chilari - *Teapot* (Diet or not, she can still enjoy a little tea, no?)

Legendary Sidekick - *Messenger Bag* (For the hopefully soon-to-be school principal/fantasy web comic author.)

Ireth - *Stadium Blanket* (For those cold Canadian winters.)

Steerpike - *Mug* (For when he puts milk in his tea.)

*****​
That's all I have from the official lists in the shop.  Now on to the real fun stuff:  Made-up gifts for members!

Reaver - *Official Mythic Scribes Flak Jacket* (I just think he should have one.)

Caged Maiden - *Official Mythic Scribes Pin Cushion* (For the costume creator.)

Sheilawisz - *Official Mythic Scribes Magic Staff* (I also nominate Sheila for the post of Official MS Sorceress.)

Anders Amting - *Official Mythic Scribes Scabbard Set* (Comes in various sizes for all your sword-sheathing needs.)

Steepike - *Official Mythic Scribes Prologue-Remover* (I'm not sure what it is or how it works, but Steepike needs one.)

Little Storm Cloud - *Official Mythic Scribes pickup truck from the Twister movie* (Comes with product placement of your choice.)

Benjamin Clayborne - *Official Mythic Scribes Andriod Schematic Wallscroll* (Another inside joke here.)

Ankari - *Official Mythic Scribes Dungeon Master's Screen* (For the hope that, one day, Dragon's Egg with be played on a tabletop.)

Ravana - *Official Mythic Scribes Book:  Everything you wanted to know about everything but were afraid to ask* (Redundant, really.  Ravana will have already read it.)

Black Dragon - *Official Mythic Scribes Autographed Set Of Peter Jackson Photos* (One when he was fat, one when he wasn't!)


Ok, I may have gotten carried away here.  Anyone else have imaginary gift ideas?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Official Mythic Scribes Magic Staff, Sparkie!!

Yeah, that would be a perfect gift for me, with a magical purple crystal on the top, just like Gandalf's staff... and hey, being the Official MS Sorceress sounds great too =)

I am not sure yet what would be the perfect imaginary gift for you, but I'll post something when a get a good idea.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 19, 2013)

I could definitely use an extra blanket some nights. ^^ Thanks!


----------



## Black Dragon (Jan 19, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> I've been perusing the Mythic Scribes shop



I'm glad that you noticed the Mythic Scribes shop.  We haven't officially announced it yet, but it's up and taking orders:

Mythic Scribes Emporium

We've always refused to take donations.  This is a way for people to help us out and  get something cool in return.


----------



## Chilari (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh this is so cool.

Shame I'm not actually a tea drinker. Yes, I'm British, but I don't like tea. No this doesn't revoke my citizenship.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 21, 2013)

For Sparkie, I think the Official Mythic Scribes Flagon would make a fine gift.


----------

